# Sizzling in New Zealand - KM085



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for chatting about my blog, Gary!


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> Thanks for chatting about my blog, Gary!


No problem Hilary, you have a great blog we need to spread the word!!!

Looking forward to chatting next week, Have a great weekend...Gary


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Timely post Gary. Thanks. I'm headed to the North Island tomorrow. Spending 2 weeks, part of our time hosted by Frank and Mary Ann.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> Timely post Gary. Thanks. I'm headed to the North Island tomorrow. Spending 2 weeks, part of our time hosted by Frank and Mary Ann.


Very cool Michael, you will love our chat with Frank then , download it for the plane trip. You will heaps of time to do things 

If you make it to Auckland, please get in touch would love to catch up.

Our contact details are HERE

See ya...Gary


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I will be in Auckland. Staying with Oldtimer for a bit before we fly back to the States. Maybe we can meet up then?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You are bringing OT back with you? On a Guest Worker Visa? You'd better call me when you get him here. I'll be disappointed in you if you don't. Will you be back before I head south, March 1st?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope. We is my wife. I won't be back until 3/8


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> I will be in Auckland. Staying with Oldtimer for a bit before we fly back to the States. Maybe we can meet up then?


Sounds great Michael, maybe we could arrange a dinner with you and oldtimer in Auckland?

Gary


----------

